# Import HTML Limits data extraction



## kamal_gkj (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi All,

I am getting a error as "*Error: Resource at url contents exceeded maximum size." **when i am trying to extract data from HTML page.

Please help me extract the data in google sheet. 

PS: the data contains 45000 line items.*


----------



## kamal_gkj (Mar 12, 2019)

Please let me know if this can be done


----------



## kamal_gkj (Mar 12, 2019)

Expets please tell me if this is possible or not


----------



## Kyle123 (Mar 12, 2019)

Are you actually using Excel? I suspect not.


----------



## kamal_gkj (Mar 12, 2019)

Google sheet!


----------



## kamal_gkj (Mar 13, 2019)

Expert's please help me on this.


----------



## kamal_gkj (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi All,

I am not that good at coding.

I am getting a error as "*Error: Resource at url contents exceeded maximum size." when i am trying to extract data from HTML page.

Please help me extract the data in google sheet. 

PS: the data contains 45000 line items.*


----------

